# size??



## jimmydent1 (Aug 13, 2017)

*want to get an idea of the model 3 size. seating and comfort wise.*
* i spoke to a tesla agent and he said its the size of a new Honda Civic. which is small to me. i now drive a 2006 cadillac sts and its full size. any views o pics of legroom headroom? front and rear if possible. thanks jimmy dent.*


----------



## GTV6 (Apr 26, 2016)

jimmydent1 said:


> *want to get an idea of the model 3 size. seating and comfort wise.*
> * i spoke to a tesla agent and he said its the size of a new Honda Civic. which is small to me. i now drive a 2006 cadillac sts and its full size. any views o pics of legroom headroom? front and rear if possible. thanks jimmy dent.*


The Model 3 is smaller in most every exterior dimension than the S, but by all accounts, it is at least as roomy inside as the S. There are exact dimensions available somewhere in the forum. I have yet to read any account by anyone who has driven it who is concerned about fit after the experience. No very hefty driver sightings but I, but did see a 6'7" driver who was comfortable. BTW have you looked closely at a new Civic? They are not exactly small vehicles any longer. The Model 3 seats are consistently described as very comfortable, possibly better than the S.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

This should answer all questions (concerns) about size. It's huge inside!

Tall people - 




Tons of storage -


----------



## Dr. J (Sep 1, 2017)

Those guys need more luggage!


----------

